# when is the best time to hunt for scorps?



## TheScorpionLord (Mar 26, 2010)

sup you guys
just a question and havent seen anybody ask it but when is the best part of the year to hunt for scorps in arizona cali new mexico and texas?
thanx
-Tim


----------



## tarzan2day (Mar 26, 2010)

late spring and summer is when i go out like in a couple weeks and then all summer!!! Yeah!!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 26, 2010)

Depends on the area of the those states.  Flagstaff and San Diego are worlds (and climate worlds) away.  


I'm already out.  Of the 3 spots I've been to so far this year, only the most southern part of texas had active scorps so far.  I'm blacklighting this weekend though, so maybe I will have more news.  

I think it's about time though...  Of course, in some areas of some states you mentioned, no way.  Not yet anyway.  But flatlands in the south, get your batteries charged up.  ~r


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Mar 26, 2010)

*.*

hell yea man im excited i appreciate it you guys and keep em comin


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 26, 2010)

as long as its not freezing out you can find stuff here (arizona).


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Mar 26, 2010)

as long as the nights are not too cold I've been finding C. Sculpts here in Las Vegas...  but then I did find one in my sons room in Dec. while it was 30F degrees out.  We're already active here!!


----------



## H. laoticus (Mar 26, 2010)

Orchid said:


> as long as the nights are not too cold I've been finding C. Sculpts here in Las Vegas...  but then I did find one in my sons room in Dec. while it was 30F degrees out.  We're already active here!!


probably crawled inside for the warmth.


----------



## Jeremy Huff (Mar 26, 2010)

There is really only 2-3 weeks a month that will work.  You want no or little moon.  Also, activity tends to drop after midnight.

Jeremy


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 26, 2010)

Jeremy Huff said:


> There is really only 2-3 weeks a month that will work.  You want no or little moon.  Also, activity tends to drop after midnight.
> 
> Jeremy


I would have agreed with this completely a month ago.   However, during my trip to presidio county recently, (the hitch-hiking concert thread), I noticed no drop off in activity as late as 3am.   I have seen the drop off in other locations, but there it was seemingly different.   I don't know why.   The night was cold as heck.  If I was a scorpion, I would have burrowed my metasoma deep.  But they were still out and about, running around like they do....


----------



## Jeremy Huff (Mar 26, 2010)

What time did the moon rise?  If it rises really early (during the afternoon) or really late, then you will still see activity.  I have done 15 or so scorpion fieldtrips and always plan my trips around the moon.  You may always see something, but the rare things and numbers are better when it is a perfect night.
Jeremy



Nomadinexile said:


> I would have agreed with this completely a month ago.   However, during my trip to presidio county recently, (the hitch-hiking concert thread), I noticed no drop off in activity as late as 3am.   I have seen the drop off in other locations, but there it was seemingly different.   I don't know why.   The night was cold as heck.  If I was a scorpion, I would have burrowed my metasoma deep.  But they were still out and about, running around like they do....


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 26, 2010)

I honestly don't remember seeing the moon at all.   I just looked at a moon calendar though, and it says it was a new moon.   Which makes sense!

I've had a lot more than 15 trips if you include local ones.  I don't pay attention to the moon that much though.  I don't think it matters too much unless it is full or close to it.   3 weeks a month sounds about right.   But even when it is full I find them.   There may be some species where that isn't the case though.   I am sure there is truth in it.  I just haven't focused much on that.


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Mar 26, 2010)

Its really fun going out on summer days with a portable black light! You will find the smallest of Scorplings under tree stumps here!


----------



## Jeremy Huff (Mar 26, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> I honestly don't remember seeing the moon at all.   I just looked at a moon calendar though, and it says it was a new moon.   Which makes sense!
> 
> I've had a lot more than 15 trips if you include local ones.  I don't pay attention to the moon that much though.  I don't think it matters too much unless it is full or close to it.   3 weeks a month sounds about right.   But even when it is full I find them.   There may be some species where that isn't the case though.   I am sure there is truth in it.  I just haven't focused much on that.



It is really a waste of time to plan a multi-day or week trip if the moon is full.  It is also misleading because if you do to an area on a full moon and only find a few V. spinigerus, you might not go back to the area again.  But, if you did the same area when conditions are perfect you find 10-15 species!  I have seen this all over the world.  I have collected around 200 species and whenever collecting has been bad it has been because of moon or cold.  I have had to collect fast as the moon was rising.  I have also collected in the same spot on the same night when there was an early moon that set around 10 pm.  You might find 5-10 scorpions when the moon is up and hundreds after it has gone down.

Jeremy


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 26, 2010)

Jeremy Huff said:


> It is really a waste of time to plan a multi-day or week trip if the moon is full.  It is also misleading because if you do to an area on a full moon and only find a few V. spinigerus, you might not go back to the area again.  But, if you did the same area when conditions are perfect you find 10-15 species!  I have seen this all over the world.  I have collected around 200 species and whenever collecting has been bad it has been because of moon or cold.  I have had to collect fast as the moon was rising.  I have also collected in the same spot on the same night when there was an early moon that set around 10 pm.  You might find 5-10 scorpions when the moon is up and hundreds after it has gone down.
> 
> Jeremy


Well I will pay more attention to the moon then!   My next actual trip is planned right by the new moon.  That was an accident though!


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Mar 26, 2010)

really??  so moon=less scorpions??  that's neat!!  I've never paid attention!!  I know that their never out til the little wolf spiders are out and that I can't recall seeing them before 9pm and never after midnight...  I do know that they love my kitchen floor and their favorite place in there is under my right heel lol, sad but true, found many under my right heel


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Mar 27, 2010)

me as well wow, I too must pay attention to the moon thats cool
theyre lil nightcrawlers lol 
Im in LA for a short time then coming back to texas thru Flagstaff AZ hopefully ill find critters out either my way out to texas or at texas and its goin to be easier because i have obtained a neat pen that is a laser pointer/blacklight lol holy crap!







Orchid said:


> really??  so moon=less scorpions??  that's neat!!  I've never paid attention!!  I know that their never out til the little wolf spiders are out and that I can't recall seeing them before 9pm and never after midnight...  I do know that they love my kitchen floor and their favorite place in there is under my right heel lol, sad but true, found many under my right heel


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Mar 27, 2010)

TheScorpionLord said:


> me as well wow, I too must pay attention to the moon thats cool
> theyre lil nightcrawlers lol
> Im in LA for a short time then coming back to texas thru Flagstaff AZ hopefully ill find critters out either my way out to texas or at texas and its goin to be easier because i have obtained a neat pen that is a laser pointer/blacklight lol holy crap!


I got a 51 LED blacklight flashlight that makes hunting them easy   really, I can be 15 feet away and see them clear as Christmas tree lights!!!  Got mine on Ebay for 14.99 inc. shipping!  try one of those!!


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Mar 28, 2010)

you gotta send me a link lol what scorps do you find man?




Orchid said:


> I got a 51 LED blacklight flashlight that makes hunting them easy   really, I can be 15 feet away and see them clear as Christmas tree lights!!!  Got mine on Ebay for 14.99 inc. shipping!  try one of those!!


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Mar 28, 2010)

TheScorpionLord said:


> you gotta send me a link lol what scorps do you find man?


I just looked there are a bunch of them on Ebay if you type in Blacklight Flashlight.  The seller I bought mine from doesn't have any listed right now, I checked.  I went with a top rated seller, that way it comes fast and is in new condition.


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn!!! Wish I could go out and hunt for some scorpions, can't do that up here in NY.


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Mar 28, 2010)

TheScorpionLord said:


> you gotta send me a link lol what scorps do you find man?


oh, and I hunt C. Sculpts, not to hard to find, there on the wall of my backyard fence and unfortunately my kitchen floor, kids room, hallway walls, yep  I live with the little bugs!!  so blacklighting the house is a way of life not just for fun!


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 28, 2010)

in soCA i find them at all times of the year


they um, don't evaporate for part of the year :?


now, if you are talking stupid easy blacklighting only, then maybe that might make a difference... but i go when moon is full, when moon is dark, day, winter, summer, late at night, dusk... always find them


----------



## redhourglass (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Tim,

Great question!  

Abilene is where I started in the mid 80s with scorpions.

Jeremy is correct with the new moon and be sure to follow his advice.  He has been to places most would only dream about.

I'll add in short outside of moon phases is when it rains in anyone particular area/habitat.  One week there maybe abundance of surface activity then weeks later none.  Surface activity meaning from rocky to desert flats.  In particulars with microhabitats.  For sure mid summer in the southwest is dependent on the monsoon seasons (Low pressure). 

All depends on the species and where.

Cheers.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Mar 29, 2010)

awesome man Illbe sure to do that, and Ive been thinking, I want to make this a carreer hopefully we can chat more about it.

I swear the best part of my scorpion experience is finding the lil critters lol.

-Tim




redhourglass said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> Great question!
> 
> ...


----------

